# Dry skin under band



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Dally often gets dry skin under her band, but no matter how many baths she has she still gets it. its really thick dry skin patches under the band, mostly on the underside. is there any way i can relieve that? like maybe if theres a type of ointment i can use to moisterize the area? would aloe vera straight from the plant work? thought id ask before trying anything.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I have no idea what ointment would work but I don't like the bands anyways. They're really a breeders preference and Hershey's band really really bugged her. She'd get so mad she's bite at it so I had my hubby cut it off. It was the wrong year anyways (breeder ran out of that year's bands so he put a leftover one on her) and a lot of the time they're just used for the breeder to identify what year the bird was born, etc. If its bothering her, I'd cut it off. Poor Dally!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

its not really bothering her... its more just dry skin flakes occasionally under it. it doesnt itch her, doesnt bother her... for the first little while it was attacked--but not by dally. tsuka didnt like it so he attacked it often and really ticked dally off but he doesnt go after it anymore. how do you remove the band? im pretty sure dally's is a plastic closed ring. hers has her year and an id number so if she does get lost i know her band off by heart, but if its going to cause health issues i may not want it there.

is it a plastic ring?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It looks similar to the one Hershey had...my hubby cut her's off with wire cutters, they look like a sharp pair of plyers. You could have you bf hold her while you cut it so she doesn't move around too much. Guess Tsuka didn't like the band either huh?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

id be afraid i'd hurt her leg... i'd need really small wire cutters lol, dally is dainty.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yea Hershey is a big sumo bird as I call her...she waddles when she walks! As long as you clip the band and not her you should be fine.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i'll see if i can do it. there seems to be a lot of problems with bands anyways, so it wont do any harm to get rid of it... my birds are accident prone and find the weirdest ways to get into accidents so that'd be one less accident for dally (shes crash landed into a railing and scraped her little bum, has had her toes bitten a lot, got her wing tangled in 1/2 bar spacing which you'd think wouldnt be possible, got a seed shell in her nose.... all i need is a band problem.) and since her feet are targetted most by all the other birds, theres risk of swelling of the legs if she ever gets an infection. thats a potential risk, so i think i will remove her band.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hershey would slip and the band would clang on the bars, I was always afraid she'd hang herself up on it. So when hubby got jeep and I saw he had a band too I made him cut that one off as well.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL none of my birds but dally are banded. im gonna try and see if i can remove it today.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea Graystar Got Her Wing Stuck In A 1/2 inch bar space cage as well!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

hhmmmmm could they be sisters??? lol


----------



## RaveMoon (Sep 9, 2010)

You could probably take her into a vet clinic and they'd do it for free, or at very very low cost. The clinic I work at, we've done it before quite a few times for free, seeing as we know how to handle the birds and snip them off easier. And often times, the vet will also do a free short exam as well. Just a thought


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree, you might want to check with a vet about it. They're experienced so there's less risk of injury to the bird.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i cant get it removed anyways--its metal! so i decided to leave it. if i notice further problems, then id get vet to remove it. problem is, it WOULDNT be low cost or free here.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I've just checked the avian id size guide to leg rings and as I suspected it is too small. It should be a size P, size N is for normal Cockatiels P is used for mutations. this could be the problem. If it continues to cause problems it will need removing. I once had to remove a leg ring from a Poicephalus parrot in an emergency (she'd squashed it against her leg) I did it with a hobby tool but I think you be best to get some leg ring cutters or go to the vet.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

really, because on our official band website her size is perfect. maybe UK has different sizing?


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the same problem with Callie, sort of. Her band really seems to bother her, and it's the wrong year as well. She picks at it all the time. I'm gonna see if we can't get it off right now


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

also note on the band sizing
i have done volunteer work banding songbirds and i have also banded a hawk. proper sizing--band must be able to fit loosely on the leg and slide on the tarsus but not be large enough to slip off the foot or slip up the joint in the ankle. dally's band fits loosely absolutlely perfectly, so im sure sizing is fine. ive never been concerned about sizing.

duckybird, check if its metal.. plastic would be easier to get off but dally's is metal and isnt going anywhere lol


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

I think it is pretty much universal. If you have a parrot society website or avain biotech international website it would be worth checking that.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i went straight to the website that issued dally's band. i checked them out long ago

http://www.aacc.ca/rngsize.htm


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hershey's was metal too, I think the guys used wire clippers or something, I don't know, I just gave her kisses and cuddles afterwards (which she will only accept after a "scary" situation and only from me).


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

This is the one I went to, it's the same chart the UKparrot society uses.

http://www.avianid.co.uk/id-ring_sizes.asp


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

still different standards. dally's band is fine, size wise.


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

It does seem like different countries have different size guides, strange as you'd think a cockatiels leg in UK or USA would need the same size ring.:wacko:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm in Canada, not the states. the website i sent was a Canadian Band registry site, theyre the ones that issued Dally's band (hers is an AACC band)


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

There's a fair size difference as well isn't there. On the Canadian site the N which says is for cockatiels is 5.33mm whereas the P on the UK sites for mutation Cockatiels is 6.00mm. Question is do mutation Cockatiels really have bigger legs than normals? I only have mutations, I had a normal years ago that was very small 70g, he died just before his 4 th birthday.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Dally weighs roughly 100-105 grams usually. Tsuka is a tad larger with thicker legs and hes a pearl, but hes only 5-10 grams heavier than dally usually and dally's band size would still fit him if he had a band (which he doesnt and he wont ever lol)


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Theyre nice weights then, I would love to know whether normals do come up smaller and if so why? Don't know about Canada but in the UK mutations are much more common, most of my birds are cinnamon based.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

im not overly sure whats more common here... i do see a lot of greys and pieds though in my area. ive seen tiels larger than my two though, but more longer than anything.


----------

